# nickelodeon hd



## jznomoney (Aug 11, 2007)

does anyone know when dish will have nick in hd? My daughter loves the programming on it.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

jznomoney said:


> does anyone know when dish will have nick in hd? My daughter loves the programming on it.


"SOON"


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

I hope it's soon


----------

